# My cories laid eggs yesterday



## Number68 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a ten gallon with 2 full grown bronze cories, four slightly smaller albino, and a male betta. Sand substrate, whisper filter and a live fern

When I came back to my room yesterday I found about 20 eggs in my tank, I carefully removed them and placed them in a 1.5 gallon container with treated water that was about the same temp as my main tank. That I aerated with a turkey baster. I then witnessed the female laying about 30 more eggs, which I removed in the same manner(my betta was very curious of them)
My question is, what do I do now? 
From what I've read, I should get an airstone and and a sponge filter for the container?

I have my old five gallon sitting in my closet, it hasn't had anything in it since I bought my 10 gallon, maybe I should start cycling that thing again so I can transfer them over?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

did you see them get fertilized? i have only kept platy and danio fry and i didnt use an airstone for them, but i have heard a sponge filter and an airstone is good. the fry would probably prefer the extra space the 5 has that the 1.5 lacks. i would suggest start cycling it

Good luck!


----------



## Number68 (Oct 21, 2009)

no, I didn't see them get fertilized....

But yea, I suppose I will start cycling it, I'll go pick up an airstone and sponge filter, I suppose I can always come up with something else to do with it once it's cycled


----------



## Number68 (Oct 21, 2009)

alright,so i filled the 5 gallong 3/4 way with treated water, took a couple scoops of sand out of my 10 for it, any reason why I can't just transfer the eggs over into this one? and just do daily water changes like I've seen mentioned elseware? i'm on my way out to the store and i'm gonna get a fern, a air stone, and a sponge filter for this. (probably will let the sponge filter hang out in my 10 for a little while to help it mature)


----------



## Number68 (Oct 21, 2009)

well I transferred the eggs over to my 5 gallon, I picked up a duetto 50 filter(i'm gonna need to do something to cover up the intake on this) and an air pump/stone. A thin layer of sand from my 10gal on the bottom, a couple live ferns, things should be good for when they hatch


----------



## Number68 (Oct 21, 2009)

i just noticed a bunch of my eggs starting to darken... it's exciting :fish:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

68,
Looks like you're doing everything right for the eggs to hatch. You should have free-swimming fry by now. Get some frozen cyclops for them to eat. It will sink to the bottom for them. Be careful not to overfeed, as it is very concentrated. Feed them 2-3 times a day, and watch for any excess, uneaten food. Great job on the corie spawn!!!


----------

